# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  30 Day WILD Experiment(You're Welcome To Join)

## Sam1r

Hey guys,

Well,I do know there's a 90Day WILD Research going on already..but it seems its in Phase2,and due to my constant failures in WILD...I only want to do this 30 days...
Before I barge into what I'm going to do,let me tell you why I'm not a big fan of WILD..

I've tried techniques like DILD,MILD,DEILD,and WBTB and succeeded..however I cant say the same for WILD...

Here's one of two things that happens everytime I try:

1)I lie on my back,relax and not move...I lie there for 30 minutes with absolutely no change of feel in my body whatsoever (If I have to wait longer,screw WILD  :Sad:  )
2)I lie on my normal position but lose concentration in a minute...

I've read about the experiences of WILD,how vivid and more logical dreams are...And of course,the thrill of sleep paralysis..

I was thinking a few days ago,If I can't fall asleep on an uncomfortable position and fall asleep too fast in a comfortable position,I'll get myself in a semi-comfortable position...One that's comfortable enough to fall asleep,but not too comfortable to fall asleep too fast...  ::D: 

You're welcome to join  :Shades wink: ...My first attempt will be at 7am (Its 11:46 now)
14 minutes to 2011...
Happy new year everyone.. :Cheeky: 

-Sam

----------


## Sam1r

Day1-First Attempt:
Failed... :Sad: 
I think I should have stayed up longer as I wasn't awake enough and after lying in a semi-comfortable position for about 2 minutes I gave into lying in my usual position and therefore fell asleep...
 -Sam

----------


## Sam1r

Day2-Second Attempt:
Failed... :Sad: 
Alright thats it!When I hear the alarm I'm getting my ass of my bed and sitting for atleast 10minutes...
Not sure if thats possible tonight though,school starts tomorrow...
And quite frankly,it's difficult to re-adjust to my "school" sleep schedule...
I'll do my best,
Fingers crossed,
 -sam

----------

